

How do physicians and non-physicians want to die? - ritchiea
http://thesocietypages.org/socimages/2013/06/24/how-do-physicians-and-non-physicians-want-to-die/

======
ColinWright
This subject was discussed extensively some time ago. You may be interested in
the things the HN community said then:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3313570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3313570)

